# Hunting season



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

We ride through the woods singing. :wink: The more off tune and loud, the better! 

Also, I cut a piece of blaze orange fabric and put it over my saddle blanket like a baby pad. Always wear LOTS of orange. I have an orange jacket especially for the occasion. We have bells tied to all our saddles as well. It sounds like Christmas and you can't miss it!


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I was going to say lots of bright colors, sounds like you've got that idea tho! Haha. Crafts store will have bright ribbon you could play with and fabric for on top of the saddle pad or horses hindquarters 

The noise idea is great too! Bells sound like a great idea and if you don't like to sing maybe you could bring a small personal radio?? Play Christmas carols! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If I think there might be hunters around, or bears, I have a string of bells I put on the saddle. And orange of course.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

This is how I dress my horses for hunting season. I put a cloth hunting vest around his neck and over his rump (the wind has kind of blown it in this photo, it usually drapes better). I usually wear an orange vest too. :lol:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I've heard of people hanging little bells on their breast collars.

If you are riding around dusk and dawn, get some reflective tape. I would wear it in the daytime as well, but the bright reflections should help too.

And don't wear camo, either. :wink:


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Our property borders a huge game reserve that we ride in all the time. It is always some kind of hunting season here - turkey, squirrel, rabbit, or deer with bow, muzzle-loader, modern gun, etc. We can ride with the usual precautions during most of them. However, we just flat out don't ride during "modern gun" season for deer. Every idiot and their uncle goes out for modern gun season and my husband won't even let me go on a walk that week!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I _hate_ deer season with a passion. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against deer hunters. My oldest daughter and her husband (and his family) are avid deer hunters, and we enjoy the fruits (or meats in this case) of their labor. However, there are always the few that give the rest a bad name. 

Neighbor lost two of his horses to deer hunters several years ago. A man took his 15-year-old son out on his first hunt. They had two rifles, two deer stand and two _cases_ of beer between them. Son (_yeah, the kid_) tried to make another beer run (_daddy was too drunk_) and was bragging about the two huge bucks they had just bagged and were going to have to drag out with their four wheelers.

You guessed it - the bucks were the neighbor's two geldings. Sheriff's deputy and the game ranger both caught up with the son as he was weaving down the road in his dad's pickup. They both wound up in jail. (Not to mention paying through the _nose_ for those two horses.) Did I mention that they didn't even have permission to hunt on the property?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm going to buck the crowd and say that wearing an orange vest and sticking to the main trails will probably be fine. Making alot of noise while others may be hunting is rude and will not help to make you any safer.


----------



## rosethorn (May 6, 2010)

Actually making noise is the key to keeping safe. If a hunter hears just hoof beats they are going to think it's game. But if they hear bells( the most advised thing to use) then they will know that it is a human. My uncle ( very avid hunter) always reminds me to wear bells when walking or riding in the woods. My horse wears neon orange polos, saddlepad, nylon bridle, and a nylon breast collar with sleigh bells that I made just for trails. Even when it's hunting season I make sure to make noise so I don't startle something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I stay out of the trails during hunting season. I ride the trails on Sundays only.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I stay out of the trails during hunting season. I ride the trails on Sundays only.



Ditto. Around here, because there are more people than open land, it's just not safe. We start sticking to the close property during archery and dwindling it down to Sundays when full blown rifle season gets here. Our horses aren't even turned out in the big pastures on Saturdays for their own safety. 

As a hunter, the noise is annoying, I understand the thought process, but we're all sharing the land and need to be respectful. Most hunters see the orange and lower their guns till the orange is out of the area, or at least that's what they were taught in classes. Deer generally are not frightened of horses, so they may jump across the path but they'll stick in the area. If you're singing and making a lot of noise, they are long gone, and so is the hunt. 

I'm sorry for those who have experienced tragedy because of an irresponsible hunter... they give us all a bad name.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, I hunt AND ride horses (not at the same time..though I could get a lot more done that way) so I'm usually pretty prepared out on the trail. I wear my orange vest and hat, and my saddle pads are always some kind of bright, neon color. 

We hunt on the same land we ride on (we get to hunt all year for agricultural purposes because we have crops planted on our land) so if we're out riding, then no one will be hunting on the land and vice versa. One of my brothers has accidentally shot at one of our buckskin geldings, though He got in sooooooo much trouble for that!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Sundays? Am I understanding that in your areas there is no hunting on Sundays? Must be nice - it's sun up to sun down 7 days a week around here. You take your life in your own hands riding in areas that permit hunting...and sometimes there are hunters there, too!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I also read in Equus today that if you see a hunter, you should have a polite conversation with him/her. It reinforces to the hunter that you are out there and telling the hunter you planned route may help him/her not mistake you (or any other riders in the area) for a deer.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

You should be able to buy the orange flagging tape at Lowe's, or Home Depot.

Years ago, I knew a woman who had been riding her horse during hunting season, complete with his stable sheet on under her saddle, it was red with white binding.

A hunter shot and killed her horse right out from under her. She had bells, and a bright coat on too. Bullet barely missed her leg.

I never ride with hunting going on, as most of them shoot first and look second it seems. Any noise at all will cause a bad hunter to fire. And it just isn't worth it. And too many of them are drunk as well.

A lot of hunters now are from out of state, and don't know the area they are hunting in, or the farms or people around them, and I think that makes them more careless also.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

A bad hunter is just like a drunk driver or a druggie. There are stupid people in all walks of life. Being a hunter doesn't make them Stupid, Dumb or Careless.

I realize you folks back east have a totally different type of hunting season. Here in the west, Archery Season begins in mid August and the various hunts proceed through November, Some even into December. If we didn't ride during hunting season, We would stay home 4 months of the year.

A large part of the hunting experience is taking my horses with me. I spend multiple days on the mountain with my horses as my prime companions. They get worked harder and become much more responsive to me than any other time of the year. 

I find it really difficult to understand a hunter shooting a horse or other farm animal. When I have a tag, it is very specific as to what I can shoot. It may be a Spike Elk tag. Meaning I can shoot a Spike elk ( a yearling bull elk with a single point on his antlers) But I can not shoot a branch antlered bull elk ( meaning a bull with 2 our more points) or a anterless elk ( cow elk or calf). It also means if while hunting I see a Mule deer, a Moose, an Antelope, I can not shoot those animals. So I have to look very closely at what I aim at before I pull the trigger.

If I have to identify whether an animal is a mature or yearling bull, how could I possibly mistake a horse with a saddle or a angus cow as an elk? To extend that concept, I know most duck hunters have to identify what species a duck is. For example the limit may allow them to shoot 5 ducks with no more than two Redhead. So they have to look at and identify ducks flying at fast speed before they shoot. My point being is that it is common practice for hunters to know what they are shooting.

As I mention we have people who disregard the laws of our society. People who do careless things with out regard for the well being of others in our society. So while I don't believe hunters in general shoot at sounds or don't care what they shoot at. I do understand that there are those who take cases of beer into the woods and drink and hunt. They are just as bad as those who drink and drive. Unfortunately cops catch many drunk drivers because they can spot their cars weaving down the road. It more difficult to catch a hunter sitting in a tree drinking a case of beer.

If your area has a very concentrated hunting season.Where there are lots of hunters in the woods for a focused period of time. Maybe you are better off riding at the local fairgrounds. Sponsor a barrel race or trails class event that weekend and make it an annual event the opening weekend of deer hunting. You can still enjoy your horses, just avoid the area where hunters are prevalant.

If you choose to continue to be outdoors during the hunt. Do as many have suggested to make yourself more visible. Avoid the areas where hunters hunt during early morning or evening when game animals move about more. Time your ride to be out in the middle of the day. If you are riding on areas that sell hunting leases, Don't ride those areas if you can see that the hunters have entered the lease. We all share this world and need to get along.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Painted Horse- My thoughts exactly. As a hunter, I am looking down that scope for a few seconds at least to make sure what I'm focusing on is actually a legal shot. We have rack requirements here (3 on one side) so you really need a clear, positive shot.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't ride on trails during hunting season just to be safe. Not all hunters observe before shooting. I'd rather not chance my horse getting shot and killed. If you want to chance it then all I can suggest is a lot of neon colors.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

*hunting and my elk photo(dont look if you hate hunting)*

We hunt and ride during hunting season. I am usually wearing orange of some sort when I am hunting, but do not decorate my horse at all. 
Yes, there are bad hunters just like bad everything and those are the ones who are going to shoot someone or themselves because they are just shooting to bag something. But , to make alot of noise and shout and sing and yell can be taken as trying to scare off the game and some hunters, including lots of hunters out here in the west assume its PETA or other organizations and are trying to cause trouble by scaring off the game. Around here, just the hunter wearing orange does the trick and it has been years since I have heard of anybody or anyone's horse being shot by a too quick hunter.
Hopefully you need to know what you are shooting at and to constantly glass the areas you are hunting in to make sure what is there and where other hunters are.
On a good note, I went out Wednesday and shot a 6 x 7 bull elk from 602 yards. One shot, clean kill(my hubby's gun is set up for long shots, its great for distances) Will eat well this year.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Around my area, there's very little public gound left and most farmers have learned the benefits of a hunting lease. Way too much "road hunting" goes on around here. Jack has to stay in his pen and Hubby wont even let me hand walk him. Too many idiots see something brown and just shoot We are also hunters and it sucks that the few give us all a bad name


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> I went out Wednesday and shot a 6 x 7 bull elk from 602 yards. One shot, clean kill(my hubby's gun is set up for long shots, its great for distances) Will eat well this year.


Wyominggrandma: can we come for a visit!!! LOL would love the chance to go elk hunting!!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> I realize you folks back east have a totally different type of hunting season. Here in the west, Archery Season begins in mid August and the various hunts proceed through November, Some even into December. If we didn't ride during hunting season, We would stay home 4 months of the year.


Ditto here in Arizona. If I didn't ride during hunting season, I wouldn't be able to ride from the end of August through December. So I wear an orange vest and also put an orange vest on each end of my horse. Maybe not 100% fool proof, but it's the best I know how to do. I don't know about the bells. With my luck a cranky hunter would shoot me for spite! 

And riding on Sundays.......sure, but I think the hunters are out there too. As far as I know, they can hunt every day of the week. 

My friend and I have found several bull elk, dead, which we assume were shot by hunters and got away. I really don't worry about deer season as much, because all things considered, a horse doesn't look much like a deer. But I DO worry about elk season, because elk can look rusty brown like my chestnut horse. But heck, I dress the white horse up too sometimes.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

you bet Litterla, just put in and see if you draw.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations Wyominggrandma! That's a beautiful beastie you got - you will really eat well. I hope daughter and her hubby get some nice deer - I'm in the mood for venison. 

Like I said, I have nothing against deer hunters...responsible deer hunters. Painted Horse, responsible hunters will _always_ have a problem trying to understand why the irresponsible hunters do what they do. Basically, I think the irresponsible ones are just out to drink, shoot and have fun. They will shoot at _anything_ that moves - be it animal, vehicular...or human. If it moves, it's a target, and if you're drunk enough...well, you get the picture.

We ride during deer season, but tend to stick to the roads - we won't even ride down in the pasture. I'm not real happy that Junior is down there, but we don't have any choice - we can't put all the horses together because we have two mares and two stallions. By spring, the two stallions will be gelded, but until then it's a no go. (I don't want any more babies!!!!) 

We will also ride the trails at the local lake - they don't allow hunting or firearms of any kind. This time of year, there are so many riders there, you'd think there'd be no game, but it's quite normal to see several deer on the trails. I think they've figured out they can hide there in plain sight and be safe!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I think this year I'm gonna bring my gun WITH me riding horses so if I happen to see a nice deer I'm gonna kill it. lol.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

My father wants to take me hunting, but I'm too scared because I think I might shoot someone on accident. I know that there are trail riders around here and it isn't safe for the rider and the hunter at times. I'd rather just stay inside the indoor arena or a place that doesn't allow any hunting. It may get boring, but at least it's safe.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

That is why you look through the scope of the rifle BEFORE you fire and see what you are looking at up close. Most hunters are not stupid enough to fire first and look second, (yes there are some stupid ones out there)


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Just thought I'd update with out current "hunting season outfit."
As also appropriate, today is Halloween :lol:


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Neon horse!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, everyone was making fun of us :lol:
But we went for a long trail ride, and no one shot at us, so I'm calling it successful :lol:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Shenandoah, I love that get-up! 

I don't hesitate to ride during bird or bow hunting season. I wear bright colors or my blaze orange vest. Haven't had any problems.

I use to ride during deer/rifle season, but haven't except on Sundays (if then even), only because the weather or too many things to do. It's my last month to get everything buttoned up here and at my business before the snow flies.

When I had less responsibilities (and wasn't so darn slow getting stuff done) I would pick where I'd ride and put orange on myself and horse. Never had any problems. November is the one month I do not use my bell when riding alone. I just don't want to give anyone a reason to shoot at me (****ed off hunter). :wink::lol: Plus, I stick to wider trails, so I'm not as concerned about beasties jumping out at me.


----------



## HuntSundaysinVA (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, has the trailriding community ever given any thought to adopting their own "safety color"? It would seem to make sense that trailriders, and their horses would be differentiated by color from hunters......and this is why, or at least why I feel it may be a smart move.

The risk of a horse or rider being shot by a responsible hunter is zero. The real risk would seem to be the spooking reaction of some horses from muzzle blasts, whether it was created by a hunter or non-hunting shooter, and the risk of rider injury due to the horse's reaction. Perhaps if the equine community adopted a color other than hunter orange, those that shoot, both hunters and shooting enthusiasts, would reconize that a horse was in the area, and therefore refrain from shooting? I think we all would have to agree that riding horses has a unique set of risks with and without hunting or shooting? I'd hope that we would all agree that anything that can be done to improve the safety of riding while hunting, or shooting is taking place benefits all involved parties. 

In some areas our foliage is so dense that we may only glimpse a bit of hunter orange.....in those cases some may assume that it was another hunter. Certainly, in that case a hunter would still take a shot provided it was safe. In that same scenario, if a hunter saw a color they associated with horses, they wouldn't take a shot for fear of spooking a horse. Just a thought.

This may also aid in search and rescue efforts?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Meh. As both a hunter and a horse rider I don't think that's necessary. If you can't control your horse when it hears a shot you probably shouldn't be out in the feilds/woods during hunting season. That's probably what most hunters would be thinking too.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

To the OP, 

If the property is being hunted by a few people that the landowner has granted access to; ask them politely if they would mind letting the barn know where they'll be hunting so you can avoid the area. This is a win/win - you avoid the area where they're hunting and spooking/starting their game, and you can ride out in confidence. 

One property where I boarded that was heavily hunted had a check in board in the barn with a map of the property, including all the tree stands. The hunters were supposed to "check-in" and mark where they were. That way, when a rider showed up, the knew immediately where it was safe to ride and how to avoid disturbing the hunters. I would also note that board with my route when I was riding out so a hunter arriving while I was out could avoid me. 

MN, your reponse surprises me. Is it routine where you are that horses are desensitized to gunfire? Mine aren't, and in fact, one of my horses spooked right out from under me last fall at a failry close rifle shot. Horses that are desensitized to gunfire are a rarity in my part of the world, as no one hunts from horseback or uses horses to pack out game.


----------



## HuntSundaysinVA (Oct 7, 2011)

Maura, great post. Correct me if I misunderstand your point....which is communication is a major key to safety between those that ride, and those that hunt at the same time, and on the same land resources. Essentially, if we communicate, we remove risk, and therefore remove, or at least reduce the concern hunters, and riders have for each other?

What happens when we have no ability to communicate? My suggestion was a way that we all could communicate with the ability to talk, or read each other's messages removed. 

We both live in VA. I hunt on land leases, which are similar to where you ride....so we have sign-in sheets at the entrance of each land tract. We sign in, and sign out....which is a fantastic idea. I'm not worried that I'll be shot, but I worry that I'll ruin someone else's hunt.....it works.

But, if we you rode, and I hunted on that same tract, and we had no way of knowing that we were there at the same time, you could communicate to me that you were a rider, and I'd communicate to you that I was a hunter by our own "safety color". Perhaps non-hunters would wear bright yellow, or green, and hunters continue to wear blaze orange? As a hunter, I'd react different to seeing another hunter, than I would a non-hunter, or trail rider. I wouldn't be as concerned that my muzzle blast would alarm another hunter, as I would it alarming a non-hunter, or spooking a horse. By rule, I wouldn't discharge my weapon when I knew that there was a non-hunter around. I'd likely conclude my hunt, unless I had sufficient vision of the other to know that they had passed through the area, and was certain of their safety. 

We both know that in our area there are times, especially, early on in hunting seasons, when the foliage is so dense that we wouldn't see an entire hunter, horse it's rider, or any other person that may be enjoying the outdoors. I think adopting a separate "safety color" for non-hunting makes great sense. I believe it may just be the safety link many trail riders have been missing over the years. Of course, we all have opinions.

Ride safe!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Luckily so far in Virginia it is illegal to hunt on sunday, so we have at least one day to ride.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Maura, there's a lot of hunting around my area and a lot of people that shoot for fun. I can think of at least 3 gun ranges that are within 20 minutes of me and I know that there are plenty more. I very regularly hear a ton of gun shots around my place year round. So while many of the horses aren't intentionally desensitized they are desensitized by their surroundings. That isn't saying you could shoot off their backs by any means, but Soda doesn't do anything more than twitch when he hears a shot now. Lily isn't to that point yet, but I won't be riding her out and about this time of year because of that. 

Also in my area most of the riding is done on public land, so just like with any other "scary" thing on the trail it's the rider's responsibility to make sure their horse can handle it. To expect a hunter to not shoot a deer because I'm in the area seems selfish to me. Especially if it's a short season or a heavily hunted area where he may not get another chance at a deer. 

Most of the farmers around either don't let riders or hunters on their property or they will only let one group at a time, so for private landowners it isn't an issue. I don't know of any stables in the area that allow hunters on property, so again it isn't an issue for them.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to be a backcountry guide and during hunting season we would have surveyors tape stringers on the tack.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think most horse owners are overly concerned about thier horses reaction to guns. I have never had a horse do anything more than jump in place at the sound of a gun and few even do that. I used to think that firing a gun off a horse required a lengthy desensitization but I have come to the realization that most horses are not bothered by a short blast of noise with no visible effect. My horses are much more bothered by a dragging tarp or a piece of loose tin flapping in the wind because there is something they can see that is accompanied by a continuous sound. 

All of you that have firearms should just try shooting around your horse while it's caught. You might be suprised by how little reaction you get.

As far as the Sunday hunting, I would find it quite insulting if someone suggested that I couldn't ride a horse while people hunted near me because my horse would misbehave. If I thought my horse would be bothered by a very few and infrequent gunshots then I would ride every day BUT sunday.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Kevin, my normally rock solid reliable trail horse, who has certainly heard shots before (we have a neighbor with a shooting range, and we shoot squirrels and crows on a regular basis) spooked right out from underneath me last year. I rode up on some guys sighting in their deer rifle, and suddenly was riding the air horse. Certainly not the guys doing the shooting's fault, and I certainly wouldn't suggest they not sight in their rifles or target shoot out of consideration for me, but I did buy a little real estate and then have to chase down and catch my horse. Was I riding fat, dumb and happy at the time? Errr, maybe, but that's often the way I trail ride. So, yeah, I'm reluctant to ride out on hunted land during regular firearms season. My problem, and my solution. 

Hunt Sundays, 

There is an entire lengthy thread elsewhere on the forum devoted to your topic and agenda. Let's keep this thread focused on the OP and her very specific questions about what she can do to make her situation safer.


----------



## HuntSundaysinVA (Oct 7, 2011)

Maura, correct if I'm wrong, but the question was what can be done to become safer during hunting seasons. My suggestion was the adoption of a "safety color" other than hunter orange. I'm hoping I didn't step out-of-bounds with that suggestion?

I understand that unsolicited advice, or suggestion, especially from someone that could be viewed as an "outsider" is most often unwelcomed. Please, just for a second consider my suggestion without prejudgement.

Maura, we both live in VA. If you're old enough, you'll remember that all of our emergency response, and police vehicles were equipped with red beacon lights. Today, the two are differentiated by color. Law enforcement wears blue, and emergency response wears red. My understanding is that the change was made so that motorist would know what to expect, and how to prepare. If the light is blue, you can assume that it's a basic traffic violation stop, and you would likely slow down and move over as much as possible. If you approach both blue and red, you should know that it's likely an accident involving injuries. In which case you would likely come to a complete stop. We communicate through color when we have no ability to otherwise communicate, and effectively increase safety. The same could happen with color differentiation between those that hunt, and those that don't hunt, but share the outdoors. 

I'll wager that someone will read this post, and agree that it makes sense. I'll also wager that the right person will read the post and take advantage of the opportunity. In the coming years the trend for trail riders will be a color other than "hunter orange".

I'm not arguing, just suggesting something that made sense to our emergency vehicle supervisors.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

dee said:


> Like I said, I have nothing against deer hunters...responsible deer hunters. Painted Horse, responsible hunters will _always_ have a problem trying to understand why the irresponsible hunters do what they do. Basically, I think the irresponsible ones are just out to drink, shoot and have fun. They will shoot at _anything_ that moves - be it animal, vehicular...or human. If it moves, it's a target, and if you're drunk enough...well, you get the picture.


That's the problem around here as well. It seems to be most common in the really rural areas like ours that people just get drunk when they go hunting. It doesn't happen often, but it's not exactly uncommon either for people to lose horses/cattle during hunting season in my area. 

During our deer season, I try to avoid the trails where I know there may be hunters. I know lots of places around me that don't allow hunting and hunters never go there, so that's where I ride. However, if I need to go to an area where there are likely going to be hunters, I just make sure that I have plenty of orange/red to wear for both me and my horse (bright orange jacket for me and a bright red saddle pad for the horse). If I were going to use some form of a noise-maker, I would choose one of those large sized sleigh-bells to attach somewhere to the saddle.

You can never be too safe and unfortunately, a well placed shot that misses their intended target can still cause serious damage if you happen to be somewhere in the backdrop. That's why I try to avoid hunting areas whenever I can.


----------



## HuntSundaysinVA (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe it would help to address some safety concerns that some may have related to trail riding during hunting season if some would consider doing a simple exercise.

The next time you and at least one riding buddy go out for a trail ride try this. Find a trail, and tie the horse off. One of you walk up the trail a ways, and have a buddy walk over in the woods about 50 yards. Take a seat, and be as quiet as possible, just like any deer hunter will be when they hunt. You can actually close your eyes to get the full affect. Now once everything settles down, have your buddy walk through the woods as quietly as possible, just like deer do. Have them take a couple slow, quiet steps, and then stop for 30 seconds or so, just like deer do. Deer tend to walk a couple steps, stop and survey, and feed. They avoid noise as much as possible, so be sure that the walker makes as little noise as possible. It'll take about 7 mintues for the walker to walk the 50 yards....which is similar to how deer ease through the woods. Yes, deer that are spooked tend to move faster. 

Now, have the person that walked through the woods, mount one of the horses and walk the trail just like any other time. The listener should keep their eyes closed. Notice the vast differences in the sound of the two. You'll hear the horse's body torque, and you'll hear the saddle, and bridal as the horse moves. You'll very likely hear the horse's breathing as it nears. You may hear the horse adjust the bit in it's mouth. At any rate, it won't sound anything like a deer approaching to either you, or a hunter.

Ride safe!


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

maura said:


> There is an entire lengthy thread elsewhere on the forum devoted to your topic and agenda. Let's keep this thread focused on the OP and her very specific questions about what she can do to make her situation safer.


Just wanted to point out that I posted this thread a year ago... my first year riding in Virginia hunting season.
Not sure why it was dug up again for someone's clear agenda, when they already have that lengthy thread devoted to it elsewhere.

(BTW, my barn manager requires us to wear an orange vest to go on the trails during hunting season, so I have to do at least that much.)


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Shenandoah, would you prefer the thread be closed?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I didn't even realize that this thread was from last year .


----------



## HuntSundaysinVA (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't dig it up. I was directed to other threads about hunting. Yes, I love to hunt, and yes others love to trail ride. I pray that both sides can communicate in positive ways, and improve their relationship, as well as their hunting or riding experience.

We use the same precious resource, it seems to make sense that we would find ways to better use that resource? Understanding the difference of how a deer and a trail riding horse sound to an approaching hunter may put some people at ease.

I've suggested to our game department that they add the sounds that non-hunters, and other animals produce into their hunter safety training.

I want riders to ride with confidence, and hunters to hunt safely.....is that unreasonable?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

From a hunter and rider.
I live in SC game zone 6 with a season that runs from Aug - New Years. A 2 deer per day limit. Where Sunday hunting is allowed on private land. Only on WMA land is Sunday hunting restricted. So that messes up, what for me, is 4 of the best 9 months of the year to ride (Sept - May)

I've always felt that horses have the "right of way" so to speak when it comes to hunting season. I don't hunt where people ride (and they should be allowed to ride where and when ever they can). I only allow hunting on my land in a section that is difficult to reach on foot, let alone horseback. Only allow hunting from at least 15' up a tree, so that it's going into the ground. And in that area you're never going to have a shot that's greater than about 50 yards away (If you can see that far through the vegetation). Yes, we take about 5+ deer a year from that area.

However, that's me and not representative of the vast majority of this state or certainly this country. For over 40 years I've always worried anytime I ride during hunting season, because it only takes one careless person with a rifle. Bright orange is great and in most cases should help a lot. Although I was on a hunt on managed land over 30 years ago where a man was killed when his orange vest failed to stop the bullet (a high powered rifle round travels a LONG way if you miss your target)
Wear the orange for the responsible hunters out there (and who don't miss the deer), but, as some people noted earlier in this thread, make LOTS of noice. Sing loud. If you have the means, enough battery life, and if you and your mount can tolerated it take along some music and play it loud. If riding with someone keep a loud, on going converstation up. Talk with your horse (ok, it's a one way conversation, but my ex use to have those with me all the time ) ). My hunting pals will hate me for saying this, but it if you do it in the same areas regularly it will encourage the hunters to hunt someplace else (you'll be scaring off most of the deer in the area) ) I don't get to enjoy nice quiet rides until Jan, but by then my horse has heard all my stories so I'm out of things to tell her anyway.

Ride happy, long and safe. It's a big country and we can always find other spots to hunt that aren't accessable to riders or where riders don't want to ride.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I believe the OP's original question from a year ago has been thoroughly discussed and answered. If you wish to discuss a related but separate topic, please start a new thread.


----------

